# Frontline spot-on treatment for a horse with mites?



## Trekker (28 March 2010)

Hello everyone, Ive recently had my horse injected with dectamax for possible mites. The vet suggested clipping my horses feathers off and spraying him with frontline spray. Easier said than done..I would have to get the vet out to sedate him whilest he is clipped, and he is scared of sprays. Does anyone know if the frontline spot-on treatments work? If so how many is needed per leg? and where did you put it? 

I love my horses feathers and dont really want to put him under undue stress. Would love any advice.


----------



## china (28 March 2010)

the frontline sprays are prety quite, you could always spray it onto a cloth an wipe it on but youl need to take the feathers off so you can get to the blighters!


----------



## Shysmum (28 March 2010)

DON'T CLIP THE FEATHERS !!!!!!! Get some pig oil and sulphur from Ebay, and slather it on the lower legs, mane and tail, and you will see an improvement pretty quickly.Mites and lice can't stand it, and it soothes sore chapped skin.  I only started using it in Jan, and the stuff is fantastic - I should buy shares in it !!! sm xx  ps it's a mineral oil, and nothing to do with pigs.


----------



## katherine1975 (28 March 2010)

I have heard of people using the spot on. I used the spray on my horse with feathers without clipping and it did the job, now keep the mites away with regular applications of pig oil and sulphur.


----------



## domane (28 March 2010)

I used Spot-on (large dog) on my feathered irish cob mare.  I used a whole pack (of 3) and dotted the liquid around her lower legs.  It did the trick too....


----------



## Trekker (28 March 2010)

Thank you for all your responses. I didnt realize it was so common. Should I be able to see the mites?


----------



## katherine1975 (28 March 2010)

No you can't see the mites and you need to use frontline twice, second application 10 days after the first as they have eggs that hatch out in between applications. My mare used to lie down in the field to itch her back legs and had scabs on her legs, thought it was mud fever to start with. The frontline has worked really well and as I said before use pig oil and sulphur afterwards. I bought the pig oil and sulphur from ebay and they sent instructions on how to use it, don't use the pig oil in the summer as it can cause sun burn.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 March 2010)

If you go to a farm place like Mole Valley you should be able to get a big container of Frontline; HOWEVER if you say its for horses they won't let you have it, but if you say its for cattle or whatever then that's OK coz its licenced for cattle but not horses (sorry you'll have to tell a little porky). I donno if the vets can get it? Never tried that. But be warned its a tad pricey, but goes a long, long way.

What I do is get a pipette thingy and put just a tiny bit on the poll, top of the tail, and in each heel, every fortnight. It seemed to do the trick last year so I shall do it again this year.

I've not tried pig oil and sulpher.


----------



## abercrombie&titch (28 March 2010)

seleen shampoo (from vets - little bottle goes a long way) is good if you don't want to clip off feathers and can't get the spot on onto his skin because of the feathering. I don't know if its licenced for horses but it definately works! You could spray the frontline onto some rubber gloves and rub it into the skin/feathers too... but don't spray it directly onto your skin or your cobs when he is wet.


----------



## Kallibear (28 March 2010)

The pump spray is POM as it's easy to overdose. It'd also a pain in the ass to get the liquid against the skin (no point getting it on the feathers as the horrible bittle blighters live under the skin)

The stop on is so much easier! Frontline (the brand) is the most expensive and only comes in packs of 3. There are other brands of fipronil which are identical (I use Virbac) and they come in packs of four (much easier!) I use a Medium Dog (20kgs) per leg and it works well - stopped my pony itching!


----------



## AlDestoor (24 June 2012)

I was goin to get a pack of 3 for large dog and put one on whithers, one on dock and a little bit on each leg for my horse with possible mites x


----------



## Kallibear (24 June 2012)

I put one on each leg: that's where the mites are after all, and the withers are a long way from the itchy bits!


----------



## AlDestoor (24 June 2012)

Ok thank you- has a break through- treated hin with medicated shampoo yesterday, came in today and he was still scratchy but not half as bad!!! Although he did still have his rug on- also I thought mites could go anywhere lot just in the feathers do my vet says. Goin treat him wih it tomorrow. I thought today the only thing that has been consistent is he's always been on straw- albeit hes on bliss now but still that ls straw right? So maybe he could be allergic to that?


----------

